
Major Downtime in Azure. Even the Status Page - ksajadi
http://status.azure.com/
======
ksajadi
This is a link to their status page which is down at the time of the posting.
It's been down for at least 4 hours for us. Here is their support twitter
feed: [https://twitter.com/AzureSupport](https://twitter.com/AzureSupport)

